

Peter Diamond and other Nobel winners' solutions stumble in real world - d4ft
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/oct/11/nobel-prize-economics-flawed-theory

======
hugh3
Weak article. It doesn't even get to arguing its main thesis (that these
solutions don't work in the real world) until near the end, and when it does,
it's the "everybody knows..." argument.

